# Adresses utiles



## Dark Templar (21 Juillet 2003)

Comme certains sujets reviennent à un ryhtme régulier (en particulier le téléchargement d'anciens systèmes), je me permets de créer ce sujet ou vous pourrez poster les adresses utiles pour tout JurassicMac.

Libre ensuite à un modérateur de le placer en post-it s'il le juge utile.

Voici déjà 2 adresses pour le téléchargement :
 <ul type="square">  [*]  Apple : Older Software download : toutes sortes de téléchargements du système 6 au 7.5.3 et tous les utilitaires qui vont avec (anglais).
[*]Abandonware : pour trouver de (très) vieux jeux gratuitement.[/list]

Et deux pour connaitre les caractéristiques de votre machine :
<ul type="square">[*] Apple Technical Specs : Spécifications techniques des Mac antérieurs à 1998 (en anglais).
[*] Musée histoire d'apple : à peu près la même chose mais en français. [/list] 

Dark


----------



## roro (21 Juillet 2003)

excellente initiative !


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juillet 2003)

Voici quelques sites:

<ul type="square">[*]*Système 6*
[*]Un autre site dédié au *système 6*
[*]L'excellent site *L'aventure Apple*
[*]Un site sympa sur les *noms donnés à nos disques durs*
[*]Malheureusement *Vieuxmac.com* ne fonctionne plus [/list]


----------



## Langellier (22 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour
je propose en téléchargement les systèmes 1 et 5 qui fonctionnent encore avec les mac Plus, classic et SE.
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/bernard.langellier/info/atic.html
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/bernard.langellier/info/diskimage.htm

Et j'aimerais savoir si ceux qui les ont utilisés ont été (ou non) satisfaits et s'ils ont eu des difficultés.

BL


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Juillet 2003)

Je vais créer des disquettes et installer ça sur mon Mac 512 (s'il fonctionne encore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
Merci.


----------



## bapts (22 Juillet 2003)

Un lieu qui est une petite caverne d'alibaba sur les specs des vieux mac, leur overclock, leur périphériques... la seul truc, c'est que c'est en anglais...

par ici : Gamba


----------



## Langellier (23 Juillet 2003)

Merci pour l'adresse du site gamba. J'y ai trouvé ce que je cherchais depuis longtemps : Appleshare serveur et admin et tout fonctionne très bien.
J'ai aussi téléchargé des images de vieux systèmes. Pour le hqx, sit, bin etc... tout va bien. Mais j'ai obtenu aussi un fichier (compressé sans doute ou image ?) se terminant par .dsk et que je ne sais pas utiliser. Qqn sait-il ?


----------



## kertruc (24 Juillet 2003)

ftp.inforoots.org/ 

Une mine...


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Août 2003)

The underdogs : encore un abandonware (en anglais) (merci melaure pour l'adresse)
mirror.apple.com : encore une petite mine (j'y ai trouvé tout plein de cartes pour wolfenstein 3D).


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Août 2003)

download.info.apple.com 
Pour trouver des vieux systèmes ou utilitaires.
Un peu le même rôle que la première page que j'ai indiqué, sauf qu'il y en a pour toutes les langues.


----------



## noAr (7 Février 2004)

Hallo, 

N'ètant pas bien calé en archéologie, j'ai du mal à juger de la pertinence de ce lien, mais au cas où :

http://www4.big.or.jp/~cyclone/other/oldmac.html

Intéressant or not ?


noAr


----------



## LC475 (7 Février 2004)

bapts a dit:
			
		

> Un lieu qui est une petite caverne d'alibaba sur les specs des vieux mac, leur overclock, leur périphériques... la seul truc, c'est que c'est en anglais...
> 
> par ici : Gamba





Guides de réparation Apple


----------



## LC475 (8 Février 2004)

LowEndMac FAQ


----------



## LC475 (9 Février 2004)

Le grenier du Mac


----------



## LC475 (12 Février 2004)

Anecdotes about the development of Apple's original Macintosh computer, and the people who created it.


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Mars 2004)

Quel Mac est capable de faire tourner Mac OS 7.1 ou 7.5 (merci à Xavier Mouilla 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Philou309 (27 Mars 2004)

Dark Templar,
J'ai fini le logiciel.
Comment te le transmettre?
J'ai 3 questions à te poser:
-Je ne risque pas d'avoir de problèmes de droits avec les adresses internet du site?
-Allez-vous le mettre en ligne en téléchargement sur votre site?
Repond-moi vite STP!
Philou309.


----------



## mad'doc (28 Mars 2004)

Philou309 a dit:
			
		

> -Je ne risque pas d'avoir de problèmes de droits avec les adresses internet du site?


Non, les adresses de sites n'ont pas de copyright ou autre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par contre, l'auteur d'un site pourrait éventuellement te demander de ne pas y figurer mais ça ne serait pas à son avantage.
A mon avis, ça riquerait plutôt d'être le contraire: tu recevras des mails te demandant d'ajouter tel ou tel site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Philou309 a dit:
			
		

> -Allez-vous le mettre en ligne en téléchargement sur votre site?


Si les liens que tu as mis dans ton logiciel traitent de Jurassic Mac (du moins en majorité), pas de soucis pour l'ajouter sur notre site.
Vois avec Dark Templar ou moi-même.


----------



## mad'doc (28 Mars 2004)

J'oubliai: Fais aussi un lien dans cette rubrique vers ton logiciel.
Il faut que ça puisse profiter à tous


----------



## Philou309 (28 Mars 2004)

Tu es sur que le site Apple n'a pas de copiright???
Je te fais confiance alors pour le télécharger, cliquez-ici. JurassicSite.dmg


----------



## mad'doc (28 Mars 2004)

Philou309 a dit:
			
		

> Tu es sur que le site Apple n'a pas de copiright???


Le contenu, certainement mais aucune adresse n'a de copyright.
La seule chose, c'est quand tu déposes un nom de domaine. Mais là, ce n'est pas le cas.

Je verrai pour mettre ton logiciel en ligne sur notre site d'ici demain, sauf si Dark Templar ou Macthieu le font avant moi


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Mars 2004)

Philou309 a dit:
			
		

> Tu es sur que le site Apple n'a pas de copiright???
> Je te fais confiance alors pour le télécharger, cliquez-ici. JurassicSite.dmg


hehe, ça ne marche pas comme ça, là tu nous donne un lien vers ton ordi, on ne peut pas y accéder.
Envoie le par mail, soit à moi soit à mad'doc.


----------



## Philou309 (28 Mars 2004)

Je veux bien mais ton adresse e-mail est obsolete... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'essaye Mad'Doc.
@+


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Mars 2004)

Philou309 a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien mais ton adresse e-mail est obsolete...


fallait enlever le "remove_me"


----------



## mad'doc (29 Mars 2004)

Philou309 a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien mais ton adresse e-mail est obsolete...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et moi, je n'ai toujours rien reçu


----------



## Philou309 (30 Mars 2004)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Et moi, je n'ai toujours rien reçu



Revérifie, ca aurai du changer aujourd'hui 30 Mars 2004...


----------



## mad'doc (30 Mars 2004)

Bien reçu !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je teste ça demain et je le mets en ligne


----------



## Philou309 (31 Mars 2004)

Est-ce que tu l'a mis en ligne?Si oui où et comment le trouve-tu?


----------



## Philou309 (31 Mars 2004)

Pour continuer sur ce sujet, veuillez vous reporter au sujet "JurassicSite" de la même rubrique "JurassicMac".
N.B.:Envoyez-moi vos adresses jurassicMac ici. philou.durix@tele2.fr


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Mai 2004)

Argus du Mac


----------



## Zitoune (26 Août 2004)

MacMag, un magazine dédié à OS9 : http://jhourdin.free.fr/


----------



## mad'doc (26 Août 2004)

Vieuxmac.fr.st


----------



## bob72 (4 Décembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Comme certains sujets reviennent à un ryhtme régulier (en particulier le téléchargement d'anciens systèmes), je me permets de créer ce sujet ou vous pourrez poster les adresses utiles pour tout JurassicMac.
> 
> Libre ensuite à un modérateur de le placer en post-it s'il le juge utile.
> 
> ...


 
merci beaucoup pour tes sites, ils m'ont éclairé en voici 2 autre mais a toi de  juger si ils sont intéréssant .
www.macfr.com www.macfr.com


----------



## aricosec (16 Décembre 2004)

papy a un probleme  

.
je cherche des bouquins en français ,qui parlent de l'architecture mac plus et IIx
.
ses entrés sorties,ses interruptions programmables,ses acces peripheriques ..etc..
j'ai tout lu ce thread, et a part ma presbytie, je n'ai rien trouvé,  
.
au secours FICELLE ! 
.
google me fournis que du britisch , ,a part les termes informatique,rien ne rentre
dans ma tete de franchouillard fainiant  
.
pour la programmation,merci,ça va encore :love: 
 
.
ps::achat possible de vos bouquins correspondants ! par MP


----------



## bob72 (28 Décembre 2004)

Philou309 a dit:
			
		

> Tu es sur que le site Apple n'a pas de copiright???
> Je te fais confiance alors pour le télécharger, cliquez-ici. JurassicSite.dmg


salut philou, excuse-moi mais ton lien ne fonctionne pas


----------



## bob72 (28 Décembre 2004)

salut, l'extention .dsk est ce que l'on appele une rom, une image d'un jeu de console qui fonctionne a l'aide d'émulateur sur pc ou mac, ".dsk" provient d'une image disque "amstrad cpc".


----------



## mad'doc (29 Décembre 2004)

bob72 a dit:
			
		

> salut philou, excuse-moi mais ton lien ne fonctionne pas


Le mieux est d'aller sur la page du logiciel


----------



## brancat (16 Avril 2005)

Langellier a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour l'adresse du site gamba. J'y ai trouvé ce que je cherchais depuis longtemps : Appleshare serveur et admin et tout fonctionne très bien.
> J'ai aussi téléchargé des images de vieux systèmes. Pour le hqx, sit, bin etc... tout va bien. Mais j'ai obtenu aussi un fichier (compressé sans doute ou image ?) se terminant par .dsk et que je ne sais pas utiliser. Qqn sait-il ?


 les fichiers .dsk sont des images-disques pour l'Apple II, comme les .shk. Ils se décompressent avec ShrinkIt, qu'on trouve facilement sur le net.


----------



## cdbvs (31 Mai 2005)

Salut c'est Cdbvs.



Voici mon site Apple:
http://site.voila.fr/cdbvs_apple/index.htm

Remis à jour quand j'ai des liens ou des infos en plus.

à+
Cdbvs


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (9 Septembre 2005)

salut les jurassicmacusers,

*"musée histoire d'apple"* n'existe plus à cette adresse sus mentionnée!!!
dommage...


----------



## LC475 (16 Août 2006)

http://cassemac.free.fr/


----------



## JPTK (3 Octobre 2006)

Je retrouve pas le lien de ce site qui s'occupe de faire de la récupération, du dons et aussi un peu de vente je crois, il y avait un stock assez important, on trouvait aussi bien du câble USB que des imprimantes.... 

Merci.


----------



## JPTK (5 Octobre 2006)

Non personne ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Avril 2007)

Salut !!


J'aimerais savoir quel logiciel on _utilisait_ &#224; l'&#233;poque de Mac OS 9 pour faire de la maintenance. 

Je sais qu'il faut essentiellement tenir un disque dur propre, sans extensions inutiles, sans pr&#233;f&#233;rences de programmes poub&#233;lis&#233;s, et puis c'est tout (ce que je sais)


.... et apr&#232;s ?
D'autre manipulations intelligentes &#224; faire ?
Un programme f&#233;tiche pour la maintenance automatique ? ( au m&#234;me titre que Onyx pour X ? )


Merci pour vos conseils, et vos liens 




PS : Tant que j'y suis : Quand on &#224; 320 Mo de RAM sous 9.2.2 : D&#233;sactiver la RAM virtuelle peut &#234;tre b&#233;n&#233;fique ou non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2007)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Salut !!
> 
> 
> J'aimerais savoir quel logiciel on _utilisait_ &#224; l'&#233;poque de Mac OS 9 pour faire de la maintenance.
> ...



Il n'y avait pas les m&#234;mes contraintes sous Mac OS 9 que sous X, un coup de d&#233;frag (Norton ou MacTools) de temps en temps, pour les extensions, le Tableau de bord "Gestionnaire d'extensions" permettait de tenir &#231;a au propre (il g&#233;rait aussi les dossiers "Tableaux de bord", "Ouverture au d&#233;marrage" et "Ouverture &#224; l'extinction" (qui manque un peu, je trouve sous X). Dans les cas extr&#232;mes (conflits d'extensions compliqu&#233;s) on faisait appel &#224; "Conflict Catcher" (Cassady & Greene), et pour les prefs endommag&#233;es, on les virait &#224; la main. Pour &#234;tre certain qu'elles soient toutes dans le m&#234;me dossier, les plus malins cr&#233;aient dans le "Dossier Syst&#232;me" un alias du sous dossier "Pr&#233;f&#233;rences", qu'ils renommaient "Preferences", pour &#233;viter que les applications mal d&#233;velopp&#233;es ne cr&#233;ent un second dossier de pr&#233;f&#233;rences. Voil&#224;, &#231;a doit &#234;tre &#224; peu pr&#232;s tout !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (29 Avril 2007)

Ok, merci bien pour cette réponde encore une fois bien utile (Il m'est toujours impossible de te donner des points....  )Par contre j'ai un autre petit souci : Je ne trouve rien pour réguler le son de démarrage du mon iBook sous OS 9 : J'en entendu parler de Quiet Start. Chez InfoRoots, la liste des logiciels concervée dans leur FTP dit qu'ils l'ont en stock, mais leur FTP ne marche plus.... en même temps, j'aimerais éviter de recourris aux AppleScript qui ce lancent au démartrage et à  l'extinction... :rose: (non pas que je sache pas faire, mais parce que justement, ça se lence au démarrage et à l'extinction)Voila voila..... si quelqu'un sais où on peut encore trouver Quiet Mac ou un logiciel/tableau de bord équivalent.....   ====>


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Avril 2007)

Tu peux te le faire toi-m&#234;me, un script dans "ouverture &#224; l'extinction" qui met le son du Mac &#224; z&#233;ro, et un dans ouverture au d&#233;marrage qui le remet au niveau normal, et &#231;a roule !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (29 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu peux te le faire toi-m&#234;me, un script dans "ouverture &#224; l'extinction" qui met le son du Mac &#224; z&#233;ro, et un dans ouverture au d&#233;marrage qui le remet au niveau normal, et &#231;a roule !



"en m&#234;me temps, *j'aimerais &#233;viter* de recourir aux AppleScript qui ce lancent au d&#233;marrage et &#224; l'extinction..."

... Sans les fautes, c'est plus compr&#233;hensible  

............. (&#224; moins que en fait, Quiet Start soit un ensemble d'AppleScripts qui se lancent au d&#233;marrage et &#224; l'extinction ?  )


Merci en tout cas


----------



## tantoillane (14 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je suis à la recherche des quelques mises à jour entre OS 9.0.4 jusqu'à 9.2.2. Apple ne les propose plus sur son site et pas moyen de trouver sur le net.

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2012)

tantoillane a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Je suis à la recherche des quelques mises à jour entre OS 9.0.4 jusqu'à 9.2.2. Apple ne les propose plus sur son site et pas moyen de trouver sur le net.
> 
> Merci



 Antoine,

Tu trouveras ça là à partir de 10H ce matin (le temps que ça arrive sur mon serveur à 100 Ko/s  put1 d'*A*dsl ! :rateau.


----------



## tantoillane (15 Novembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Antoine,
> 
> Tu trouveras ça là à partir de 10H ce matin (le temps que ça arrive sur mon serveur à 100 Ko/s  put1 d'*A*dsl ! :rateau.



Super ! Merci beaucoup.  je vais mettre ça dans un coin d'un disque externe car le dernier système sans '*X*' peut encore dépanner pour quelques bricoles.


----------



## mistercz100 (21 Octobre 2013)

Ma collection


----------



## mistercz100 (21 Octobre 2013)

Site Apple Collection (Apple II, Lisa, Macintosh ...)


----------



## mistercz100 (21 Octobre 2013)

logiciel mac  www.theoldcomputer.com ? User Control Panel ? Register


----------



## mistercz100 (20 Novembre 2013)

il y a bien un sujet ouvert http://forums.macg.co/classic-mac/adresses-utiles-44258.html

mais 1)  certain lien ne fonctionnent plus
        2) on ne peut même pas en rajouter ( à la steeve jobs :love: )





site résumant toute l'histoire apple !
http://www.aventure-apple.com/







tous les apples d'hier a maintenant

http://www.everymac.com/






similaire au site précédent

http://apple-history.com/128k






---------- Post added at 16h55 ---------- Previous post was at 16h54 ----------

des ressources pour le mac en aglais de Eric Rasmussen 128/512

Disk images







des infos sur le 128 très interressantes !

Welcome To Macintosh







driver pour vieux mac

Mac Driver Museum: Accelerator Card Drivers

---------- Post added at 16h55 ---------- Previous post was at 16h55 ----------

site d'un collectionneur ( du forum ?? )

Mes ordinateurs » Intro





Site collectionneur US avec pas mal de topic de montage démontages et docs en ligne 


Mainly Neat Stuff






site de tron du forum
Apple 1








JVernet du fofo !

Accueil







Site de BErnard L et son musee ATIC


Les macs Plus, SE et Classic






super site avec plein de doc / pub scannés ! Site Apple Collection (Apple II, Lisa, Macintosh ...)







Les macintosh SE









site intéressant surtout au niveau des pannes d'un membre du fofo Archivus http://linewid.free.fr





---------- Post added at 16h56 ---------- Previous post was at 16h55 ----------

liens de epopy


Liens apple
Liens Mac[/quote]


----------



## matacao (20 Novembre 2013)

Merci pour les liens.


----------



## asus27 (23 Novembre 2013)

Merci également 

Fab


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2013)

mistercz100 a dit:


> il y a bien un sujet ouvert http://forums.macg.co/classic-mac/adresses-utiles-44258.html
> 
> mais 1)  certain lien ne fonctionnent plus
> 2) on ne peut même pas en rajouter ( à la steeve jobs :love: )



Mais si on peut, la preuve !

La prochaine fois que ça t'arrive pense à commencer par contacter un des modos en charge du forum où ça se passe, là, tu avais simplement été victime d'un excès de zèle de l'anti-spam automatique, comme ça arrive hélas encore parfois ! Heureusement, il ne fait que bloquer les messages qu'il considère suspects, il ne les supprime pas, et je peux les faire ré-apparaitre (seulement dans les trois forums dont j'ai la charge, hein).

Sinon, c'est St*e*ve Jobs, pas St*ee*ve !


----------



## asus27 (23 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous

Certainement que vous connaissez, mais c' est une mine d' or pour nos 68k ou PPC 

http://macintoshgarden.org/

Fab


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (26 Novembre 2015)

asus27 a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et à tous
> 
> Certainement que vous connaissez, mais c' est une mine d' or pour nos 68k ou PPC
> 
> ...



Euh alors, moi je connaissais pas du tout. <3


----------



## asus27 (28 Novembre 2015)

C'est vraiment une usine à gaz  Content que cela t ais pu te servir 

Fab


----------

